

Expensive Wine Just Tastes Better - Alex3917
http://brainblogger.com/2008/02/04/expensive-wine-just-tastes-better/

======
dhouston
see "all marketers are liars" by seth godin for a pretty thorough treatment of
this -- our satisfaction is heavily influenced by the stories we tell
ourselves, e.g. that expensive wine tastes better. even just drinking out of
an expensive glass causes people to perceive the wine as tasting better.

